# Eat Your Hearts Out Gang...



## middle.road (Nov 6, 2015)

My Babe bought a '58 Corvette!

There is however a 'small' catch...



Spoiler



No Motor and and legroom sucks!






   ^^^^^--- Click Here
.
.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Nov 6, 2015)

I think I'd put a large clock spring in the trunk and get her a crash helmet and safety belt.


----------



## GA Gyro (Nov 6, 2015)

Just need some golf cart parts... and you will be in business...


----------



## ogberi (Nov 6, 2015)

Nitromethane fueled 125cc two stroke dirtbike engine.  It'll be *insane*.  Trust me on that.


----------



## Andre (Nov 6, 2015)

Well, there is a spot for a small bike engine in the back....a little 50cc Vespa engine might fit......hint hint.....


----------



## Charles Spencer (Nov 6, 2015)

At one point in the last few years I had a chance to buy a 1975 Stingray in good shape for $6,000.  The wife said NO!

I explained to her that I was now middle aged and I either had to buy a sports car or have an affair.

"Have the affair.  It's cheaper."

To which I replied:

"NO.  I've had more women (>0) than I've had Corvettes (=0)."

Didn't do me any good.  No Corvette and no affair.


----------



## middle.road (Nov 9, 2015)

ogberi said:


> Nitromethane fueled 125cc two stroke dirtbike engine.  It'll be *insane*.  Trust me on that.





Andre said:


> Well, there is a spot for a small bike engine in the back....a little 50cc Vespa engine might fit......hint hint.....


We'd spin those hard rubber wheels down to their metal hubs, hehe.
They actually came with a 2-1/4 horsepower Lauson Engine. They were made by YardMan and sold at the Chevy dealerships.
So you could go in and buy a go-cart for Junior and tell the wife that you had to get a full sized 'Vette for yourself...


----------



## kvt (Nov 9, 2015)

Looking at it all wrong,   you have to have the vette, as you need to make some parts, and need it to model the parts on.


----------

